# engineer salaries near Dresden?



## francesca316

Hello,

I am considering working for EADS EFW in Dresden and was wondering what typical engineering salaries there or with this company were like. Specifically, I am an aerospace engineer.

Thank you.


----------



## James3214

Pay rates per city can be found here (only in German though)

Gehaltsvergleich nach Berufen bei nettolohn.de


----------



## Hessi

francesca316 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am considering working for EADS EFW in Dresden and was wondering what typical engineering salaries there or with this company were like. Specifically, I am an aerospace engineer.
> 
> Thank you.


I suppose it depends on your experience...


----------

